# MONTREAL | District Griffintown



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Habfanman said:


> Yeah I like the tower but the Griffintown development is BORING!! It looks like some suburban office park. I don't know why they can't have different architects for each building. If they build it like the rendering, it will look like Hull or Mississauga. It will be the dullest part of downtown.


 And I though you didn't like highrise buildings:lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It's great to see this part of the city get much needed attention, but Montreal should aim much higher. I like the lay out, but the buildings are a complete snooze fest. 
This is a few steps down from what Montreal presently has in it's core. Downtown Montreal is sophisticated, stylish, and gorgeous. A continuation of this high standard should be demanded.

More detail and information is needed to better evaluate this project, but it seems to be very monotonous and lacks the grandeur and sophistication that much of Montreal displays in spades. Develop this area, but go back to the drawing board.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Thankyou Isaidso atleast you use you could observe...


----------



## yarabundi (Feb 25, 2008)

The rendering is probably not the final project. The overall project has been revised at least two times already and consequently, this is the third rendering. 
I personnally love the architectural unity of the whole project. It's likely that this project will see the light of day. The entire project is a major breakthrough in early 21rst century urbanism in Montréal. It surely will be a major historical landmark in the city's development.


----------



## MetroWest (Apr 4, 2008)

Awsome this will really improve Montreal^^


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Massive project.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

yarabundi said:


> The rendering is probably not the final project. The overall project has been revised at least two times already and consequently, this is the third rendering.
> I personnally love the architectural unity of the whole project. It's likely that this project will see the light of day. The entire project is a major breakthrough in early 21rst century urbanism in Montréal. It surely will be a major historical landmark in the city's development.


I'm always very wary of massive developments like this that feature buildings of uniform design. Variation tends to be much more engaging. City Place in Toronto is a perfect example of a large development that has too much uniformity. It is a rather soul less place. It looks good from a distance, but at street level it is sleep inducing.

The eye needs stimulation. Uniformity might look clean and orderly, but it is boring. Places like Paris get away with it somewhat because the architecture is so grand and intricate. Griffin Town will not. If uniformity of design is the goal, these buildings need to be far more opulent and spectacular.

I do like the tower though. Very nice.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

This is a great project and all, but why should Montreal get a 60-storey tower? The Mount Royal height limit is still in effect in the city.


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> This is a great project and all, but why should Montreal get a 60-storey tower? The Mount Royal height limit is still in effect in the city.


That was just before the recession, everything was canceled. :cheers:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^The recession is bull$#!+, because it has resulted in the cancellation of projects EVERYWHERE in the world.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Update :



Ashok said:


> UPDATE!! (60-70% Complete List)
> 
> * Under Construction | DISTRICT GRIFFINTOWN *
> Griffintown is the popular name given to the former southwestern downtown part of Montreal Quebec which existed from the 1820s until the 1960s. Largely neglected, this area recently is being re-developed.
> ...


----------

